# Ultrasonic Cleaner



## Jpq (13/9/16)

Good Day Guys, 
So i looked around a bit,and found only one vendor that sells a cleaner, and they are based in KZN
Which brings me to part one: is there anyone in Gauteng stockking them?
Secondly, i see the one inKZN automatically switches off after 3min, im going to need it to run continously for an hour, so would this mean that although they have a Coilmaster it wont be the correct device.
If it is not exactly what i need, (which i believe it is not) where would you suggest looking for a proper Ultrasonic?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/9/16)

Jpq said:


> Good Day Guys,
> So i looked around a bit,and found only one vendor that sells a cleaner, and they are based in KZN
> Which brings me to part one: is there anyone in Gauteng stockking them?
> Secondly, i see the one inKZN automatically switches off after 3min, im going to need it to run continously for an hour, so would this mean that although they have a Coilmaster it wont be the correct device.
> If it is not exactly what i need, (which i believe it is not) where would you suggest looking for a proper Ultrasonic?


Hi @Jpq It really all depends on what you are willing to pay and/or how long you are willing to wait for a USC. FastTech has a wide variety here. If you don`t want to go the FT route and go local you can have a look at some of the sites below. I came across these while looking for a USC but decided that it was a bit too expensive for what I wanted to do with it so I ordered mine from FT last year. There maybe cheaper options but I did not find them at the time. I can`t vouch for the quality or service of these so it will be at your own risk.

http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/ultrasonic-cleaner-2-litre-80-watts
http://www.bjoberholzer.co.za/jewel...nic-cleaning-machines-accessories-blr2a1.html
https://www.safariandoutdoor.co.za/item/frankfort_220_volt_extreme_sonic_cleaner

You will have to check each one to see if it meets your needs. If you do decide that you want to splash out then also try lab equipment suppliers/scientific equipment suppliers.


----------



## Jpq (13/9/16)

@Blu_Marlin 
Thank you a million, I didnt think they were as pricey,did you have any problems with FT?
Ive heard a lot of mixed reviews?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/9/16)

Shop around, you might get something locally that meets you needs. But the 1 hour run time will start to push the price up. Also check the gun shops. I bought mine around last year October and it`s still working fine. It has an 8 minute timer which is more than enough for my use. The wait is long but I used to order and forget. Then check after a few weeks on the progress. I`ve had about 16 orders from FT delivered via the SAPO with no problems. This was during 2015 and mostly low value items and gadgets. I`ve not bought anything this year so I would not know the current situation.


----------



## Jpq (13/9/16)

Thanx a million, will probably end up ordering from Vapedecadence, its small but i think it might work.


----------

